# So I'm still really bad at this



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Now that the summer insanity has started to level off I got my crochet hook out from the back of the closet and began trying again. I have dishcloths down...as long as they aren't too fancy - so I've tried my hand at the corner to corner thing. 

And I can kick butt and take names - until it's time to decrease. So the scarf I started looks fabulous - on one side - then on the other side it looks as if I ended the row, took a swig, flipped my work then continued. 

What's the secret to decreasing in the c2c stitch? I watched a video but it clearly didn't stick. And I want to make my DSD a scarf and fingerless mittens for her birthday. It's only two months away ... I hope that's long enough !!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I could help but as much as I have been crocheting for decades and decades...I am very poor at reading a pattern. I just make up my own stuff.

Can you take some pictures of what you are having trouble with? That would help a lot. We could offer better help if we could see exactly where you are having the troubles.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes pictures..I can't quite picture what could be happening.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Okay. Don't laugh.














So here's the skinny:

I started out making this scarf from this yarn I found on a sale rack because it wasn't labeled. It was only $1.49 so that helps my defeat a bit. I was c2cing without issue until I realized I needed to stop going wide and start going high. So I googled a Crochet Crowd video and started to decrease. 

The edge on the right isn't as sharp as it should be but I figured it was just something I would use as no one would notice. Well then I started seeing the stitches didn't seem as tight on the decrease as on the increase, and it happened up a post saying to try to chain two instated of three to close the gap. Still considering it was a practice piece and I only had a buck fitty in it, I started to chain up two instead of three. And that when I noticed the stitches were tighter but the right edge was shorter. I was still kind of okay with that - because I bunched it up around my neck and I couldn't really tell it - and it's just for me. 

Well then, as I began to see I'd need to be adding a new skein soon, I held it up and noticed it was really whomper jawed. It just keep getting thinner and thinner and that's just not okay anymore.  

Clearly I need to work on the decrease, right ?


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I've not done much crocheting, but I thought c2c was always a square. I was wrong tho. 

I found this site that tells how to do a rectangle, like a scarf, apparently there are some tricks to it! 

After she goes thru the basics at the top, she moves on rectangles. I don't know how much this will help you, as I have never done anything like this! I think you are brave for attempting it, after seeing her explanation. LOL 

http://creeksidecrochet.blogspot.com/2014/01/technical-thursday-c2c-sizing-and-shape.html


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Thank you. I'll take a peek at this later and see if I should scrap the idea of c2c and just do so,e sort of half double crochet scarf instead !!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey, if nothing else, that stitch pattern with that yarn is gorgeous!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This is why I don&#8217;t crochet.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Maura said:


> This is why I donât crochet.


I used to have horrible luck with crocheting because I could never get my stitches correct and the sides were never straight. Too many stitches in one row and not enough in the next. Ugh. I couldn't figure out where exactly to put my hook and how to count the stitches correctly. 

I found this site for beginners and she really cleared up for me where I was making my mistakes. This is the best beginner crochet videos I have ever found. Once you get the basics correct, learning the advanced stuff should be so much easier. 

I haven't done a lot of crochet yet, I prefer knitting, but the few projects I have done came out much nicer after I learned the very basics correctly. 

In case anyone else is in the beginner stages, or not having much luck at crocheting, here's the site in case you want to take another stab at it. LOL. 

http://www.craftyminx.com/2011/11/crochet-school-.html/


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I found in crocheting that in some patterns I have to carefully count the stitches because I would turn too soon or too late. Could that be the problem? I think you are actually doing great, some patterns I just say---not this one and move on.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Love the shot of the cute toesies.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I have ridiculously long toes. I swear I must have hung from trees in a former life. 

I've scrapped it for now. Moved on to a different yarn and different stitch. I'll wait for a colder, more rainy day to try to figure this out. I do love that yarn, though. 

And I'll check out those videos, too. Thanks !


----------

